

Pharo Ephemeric Cloud - Fice
http://pharo.org/news/Ephemeric-Cloud

======
mark_l_watson
This looks good, but I haven't tried it yet. About 5 years ago I blogged how
to host a Pharo based web app on a Linux VPS - fairly easy, but still some
work.

Ephemeric Cloud prices look very reasonable, even for hobby projects. $2/month
for a 256MB appliance seems like a good price. My old Pharo web app used very
little memory so with 256MB, there should be headroom to also run a data store
(or use the free tier of something like Cloudant). I assume that a single
appliance would run a Pharo image + SQLite?

~~~
MarcusDenker
There are two offers:

1) normal pharo cloud 2) ephemeric

The cloud offer with the price you cited is similar to running pharo on you
own virtual linux machine. The ephemeric cloud is different: it uses pharo
images themselves as containers and provides a simple Rest API to start them
up.

Cost is $10 for up to 20 running images, the free account gives you already
one to play.

The difference is that the ephemeric image is never saved, gets automatically
killed after 30 minutes (and restarted when needed).

~~~
390487823r4
How fast is the restart after it gets killed? I am thinking of brochure sites
using SandstoneDB. What is the best way to save data to be loaded into
SandstoneDB - class-side methods perhaps?

~~~
mikefilonov
The restart is like 5 seconds or so. Of course, it depends on Image. Please
keep in mind that Ephemeric instances are not able to save data to a local
disk, so there will be restrictions on using SandstoneDb.

To store data you may run Mongo DB and configure a secure channel from the
ephemeric or just use Pharo appliance at Pharocloud - with disk, no restarts
and without other ephemeric restrictions so you will be able to use
SandstoneDb on a full scale.

------
e12e
Very interesting. I don't suppose the hosting-platform is going to be released
as open source too? Granted, self-hosting an image that also work with the
pharo-cloud shouldn't be too hard -- but it's always nice to have the option
to easily move hosting "in-house" if that is needed. Would be nice to just be
able to update the post-url and tokens, and keep using the same tooling for
that use-case.

------
protomyth
Smalltalk is one of those environments that I expected to see a VM image that
I could deploy. I see GemStone/S has one, but SqueakNOS seems like a dead
project. This looks like a cool project, but I do wish a self-hosted image
(perhaps for VMWare) existed. It would make for interesting Seaside
deployments.

~~~
mikefilonov
You may want to check Pharocloud OS out:
[http://pillarhub.pharocloud.com/hub/mikefilonov/pharonos](http://pillarhub.pharocloud.com/hub/mikefilonov/pharonos)

------
sebastianconcpt
Since this looks like official support, it could have a command for it? Like:
`pharo provision ephemeric` or even `pharo publish` and have the provider
configured somewhere?

